# Things are getting hot!



## Finney (Jun 8, 2005)

It all looks good Sury.  =D>   And so does that blue Performer.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice looking cook sury! Good luck with the Performer!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 8, 2005)

Sa Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!  That is the grill I've been wanting for a long time!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2005)

That's a really neat setup, congrats!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 8, 2005)

Now that is a SWEET grill!! Welcome aboard!!


----------

